# THE CHOLO DJ NOW BOOKING FOR THE 2012 CAR SHOW SEASON



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On board already with booked dates:
Goodtimes Yuma
Socios CC 
Antiques CC
Classic Style CC
Rollerz Only Cochella Valley
United Dreams CC Yuma
Solitos CC
Low Vintage CC
Impalas Magazine
and many more so book your date well in advance or get stuck with well, you know.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!! WE R HAVEING A CAR /BIKE SHOW ON THE 5 MAY:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:TTT!!!! WE R HAVEING A CAR /BIKE SHOW ON THE 5 MAY:thumbsup:


I am already booked for Cinco de Mayo in Laughlin


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

First come first served


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lemme know.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q vo Brown Society, lemme know when.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your 2012 date ASAP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good turn out at Sunnymead on sunday. Plus THE RAIDERS LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH, and we'll just say KC won.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL SEPTEMBER 15 LET ME NO BRO!!!!!! BUT WE R STILL # 1 GO PACK


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sept. 15th penciled in....will let you know.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

For cruz into the sunset


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump the cholo Dj


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump the cholo Dj


 Thanks


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot: It's starting to pick up just a bit, hurry and book your date.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

iamsam_life said:


> :run:


I know, I know, me too!! :run::run::run: X3


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cruise into the sunset next date is Feb 19th. See you all there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How do I get on this flyer?????????????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Goodtimes CC Yuma in the morning.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Raffles, trivia, prizes,...........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up mike. See you guys on the 19th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

POMONA THIS SUNDAY.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats Cholito...CU Showin Some Homie Luv...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yes::yes: Carnales Unidos BKS. Always supports me, so i always support Carnales Unidos.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas CC SM on board. gracias Steve.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's next??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

whats it look like for april 28 in oc pm me with info.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

big shout out to Dj Mike The Cholo for helping us out for the 5th annual old memories pedal car, bike and model car show


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas Magazine next saturday..........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Old Memories Bike show, now on my calendar. See you there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas Magazine, good show. 300 cars for your first annual.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

3 Shows next week. See everyone next week.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Traffic cc this week, hopefully.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wild weekend in Mesa. The after hop in Glendale was just as packed too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


Sup mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

cherry 64 said:


> Sup mike


QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Socios CC May 27th now on board!!!:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

April 22nd Rollerz Only Indio pic nic at Miles Park in Indio.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's go to Laughlin. The show at the tropicana is going to be off the hook.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Let's go to Laughlin. The show at the tropicana is going to be off the hook.


:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

Orale dj cholo saludos.let's keep the tradition going august 12,2012 Santa Maria elks impressions cc our 4th annual.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

daddys83bluedemon said:


> Orale dj cholo saludos.let's keep the tradition going august 12,2012 Santa Maria elks impressions cc our 4th annual.




See you there brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollerz Only pic nic this sunday in Indio.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEXT STOP LAMP POST PIZZA IN CORONA WITH CLASSIC STYLE CC ON APRIL 28TH


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Style CC on deck.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

tttttttttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WASSUP WITH ALL THIS GRAFFITI :bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:wave:HEY CHOLO HOPE YOUR DOING WELL GODBLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FROM THE IMPRESSIONS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB FAMILY!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rolandos1963 said:


> :wave:HEY CHOLO HOPE YOUR DOING WELL GODBLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FROM THE IMPRESSIONS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB FAMILY!


All is well, gracias.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

V-Town Rollerz on board for the 26th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Mike u tore it up t the Rep That Plaque. If n e one look n for a DJ. There is only one person u need so if your reaading this your at the rite thread. THANKS BRO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Mike u tore it up t the Rep That Plaque. If n e one look n for a DJ. There is only one person u need so if your reaading this your at the rite thread. THANKS BRO



Gracias Brother, it's what I do.


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GRACIAZ..FOR ANNOUNCING OUR SHOW BRO.. AT DIFFERENT CARSHOWZ....:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations accepted, we need all oc chapter members at this carwash, we gonna bring the bikes n have a Lil show hopefully we can raise enough money for the kids n their bikes


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

CHOLO D.J. WHATS UP CAN I BOOK YOU FOR NOVEMBER 10 IN PARKER ARIZONA FOR THE DESERT DREAM DREAM SHOW 2012!!!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rick80 said:


> CHOLO D.J. WHATS UP CAN I BOOK YOU FOR NOVEMBER 10 IN PARKER ARIZONA FOR THE DESERT DREAM DREAM SHOW 2012!!!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHATS UP



Done deal. Call me when u can. Thanks.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rez Made CC on board for Sept. 22nd.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


Hey Mike let me know if we need to send you a deposit for the april 13th show, and how much, we need this to be booked.:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for the big homey mike the cholo Dj!!!!!!! TTT. From the LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

georgerr said:


> Hey Mike let me know if we need to send you a deposit for the april 13th show, and how much, we need this to be booked.:h5:



No deposit needed. See you April 13th 2013, and GRACIAS!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

What's up Cholito. Carnales Unidos sending you a big shout out. Woot Woot


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> What's up Cholito. Carnales Unidos sending you a big shout out. Woot Woot



THANK YOU, THANK YOU VERY MUCH :bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DEL VALLE CC ON BOARD FOR APRIL OF 2013


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE WHO KEEPS THE ENTERTAINMENT ROLLING AT THESE SHOWS:wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIE WHO KEEPS THE ENTERTAINMENT ROLLING AT THESE SHOWS:wave:




Gracias big homie.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------

